# Treament!!!!



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just been to the hospital today for our 1st consultation for donor egg ivf! Went really well, I thought we would have to wait 2-3years for a donor, but apparently because we are funded by the NHS we should get matched by the end of the financial year, which is end of March!!! I am so excited xxx

Hope its going well for everyone xxxx


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

You are really really lucky, normally the waiting list for donor eggs is over 2 years and can cost at least £4000.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

That's great news eje203...you must be thrilled. There's a few of us girlies who are just starting our DE journey on the DE newbies thread if you care to join us.

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats wonderful news eje203 - wishing you the very best of luck! 

Marie xxx


----------

